# Amazon packages tossed in dumpster by delivery man, caught on camera



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/tarr...er-by-delivery-man-caught-on-camera/500477517

FORT WORTH - A delivery man contracted by Amazon was witnessed throwing packages into a Fort Worth dumpster.

Security camera footage released by the Tarrant County Sheriff's department shows a driver taking boxes from a white van and tossing them into a gas station dumpster near Eagle Mountain Lake.

The footage confirms what Eagle Mountain Lake Fire Chief Mike Barton witnessed last week.

"I could hear things flying in the dumpster," Barton said. "It looked like he was keeping some things and throwing away what he didn't want, instead of delivering them to someone's door."

Barton noticed the driver in a white van in his neighborhood acting suspiciously. He followed him and saw him throwing the boxes, which were all labeled with Amazon packing tape.

He and his colleague collected 25 boxes from three different locations, and they called the sheriff. They didn't go through the contents, but because the packages were ripped open they could see some items like nerf guns, toys and puzzles that appeared to be Christmas gifts that never made it to their destination.

"This is the delivery man, this isn't a thief walking down the street," said Barton. "Trust in the whole system is gone."

The Sheriff's Department launched an investigation and said today that they found the driver worked for a third-party company contracted by Amazon. They determined that no products were in fact taken from the packages, and Amazon is doing an internal review into the matter. The Sheriff Department's case is closed.

Amazon has aggressively expanded its own delivery operations, contracting with local delivery services. Recently, they announced plans that would allow their couriers to unlock the front door of customers to make deliveries.

Today, Amazon said they require contractors to perform background checks on their employees. Amazon released a statement to WFAA saying in part, "This individual is no longer delivering Amazon packages, and we will continue to work directly with customers to make things right."

Syliva Polk was one of the customers who was expecting a package that wound up discarded. WFAA shared a photo of her box with her.

"Very angry," she said. "The person that did this should definitely be dealt with."

Polk is a librarian in Fort Worth. She had ordered some place settings as Christmas gifts. She said when they didn't arrive at her home last week, she looked online and saw they were marked as unable to be delivered. Amazon has since given her a refund, but she may look for her replacement gift elsewhere.

"I thought it was just better to order online, because I didn't have to deal with the crowd," she said. "Look at how many people are not going to get their package. This is not good at all."


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Mikek999 said:


> http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/tarr...er-by-delivery-man-caught-on-camera/500477517
> 
> FORT WORTH - A delivery man contracted by Amazon was witnessed throwing packages into a Fort Worth dumpster.
> 
> ...


"Very angry," she said. "The person that did this should definitely be dealt with."
---

How about, the company who hired this person and subcontractor should more definitely be dealt with?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

And another white van driver went "postal" 

As a white van driver, I can tell you that Amazon really pushes the white van drivers to the limit. Just imagine delivering the packages 10 hours non-stop. And Amazon expects you to deliver every freaking package. No matter how long it takes you. Rain or shine or snow.. packages gotta be delivered.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

From earlier this month.

http://www.cleveland19.com/story/36976358/amazon-delivery-driver-dumps-packages-in-avon-dumpster


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I cannot believe how stupid some drivers are. Drivers stealing, throwing packages away, relieving themselves on/near customer property. If this type of behavior is acceptable to anyone reading this then do the rest of us a favor and quit Flex and rethink your life.


----------



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

Chicago-uber 
Guess one of your white vans had issues on Friday at dch4. I caught a 4 hour block of some of their packages. Saw the sheet that mundy hangs on side of rack that shows area and number of packages. Dang, it's true they work you all. I only had 3 sections of 43 packages, but that sheet had a bunch more.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Stupid driver. Next time leave the back door open so they fall out on their own -- plausible deniability.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/dch4-someone-lucked-out.224180/


----------



## AmazonSlaveWorker (Dec 9, 2017)

The driver is our Hero!! You guys just don't realize it yet.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

AmazonSlaveWorker said:


> The driver is our Hero!! You guys just don't realize it yet.


How so?


----------



## AmazonSlaveWorker (Dec 9, 2017)

Would a UPS/USPS driver do something like this? Very highly unlikely because they are receiving livable wages + benefits. Maybe incidents like this will have corporate think of how they see us drivers. Maybe one day as Amazon grows their logistics, drivers may be considered actual employees so such events like what this driver did won't happen again.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sure they would, this kind of stuff happens with USPS drivers every so often, some mailman dies and they find 15 years of mail stuffed in his basement or something. And those guys get good pay, union protection, pensions, and all the rest.

Maybe Amazon just attracts a lot of marginally employable a-holes who can't hold down a regular job and are more likely to behave badly; people who've already been fired from dozens of other jobs and only work for Amazon because there is no reference checks and no hiring process other than a criminal background check. 

Just a thought.... Merry Christmas!


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

AmazonSlaveWorker said:


> Would a UPS/USPS driver do something like this? Very highly unlikely because they are receiving livable wages + benefits. Maybe incidents like this will have corporate think of how they see us drivers. Maybe one day as Amazon grows their logistics, drivers may be considered actual employees so such events like what this driver did won't happen again.


UPS drivers tend to be a bit smarter an create labels to have the packages discreetly redirected elsewhere vs. something like this. It's not exactly better on the other side.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

+1 jester.

I call it, Porch Pirates going to the next level.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Unjust things happen when there is no justice. How strong the oppression is and what the strong opposition will burst out.


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

Why could they just take them back... white vans always return crap... that' how we get those clean up shifts at the end of the day...i guess police charges are better.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

grams777 said:


> "Very angry," she said. "The person that did this should definitely be dealt with."
> ---
> 
> How about, the company who hired this person and subcontractor should more definitely be dealt with?


As a former white van driver, I can verify that Amazon doesn't discriminate whether the potential customer acquisition loss was from malicious intent (like that driver), package/material loss (from driver/other third party theft after package delivery occurs), gross negligence (eg a NSL in a bad neighborhood), inclement weather (rain destroying a delivered package left in open) etc. etc. They're all treated as the same concessional loss. The good thing about Amazon is that it reviews its white van contractor performances on a weekly basis. Tells the managers what Amazon expectations are and where they're failing to meet targets. Then the white van shift managers will pass that feedback to their drivers (if they're being run by good management). If a driver's performance continues to negatively impact the white van contractor, it's that contractor's responsibility to terminate the bad employee.

Because if they fail to check their employees and/or if a white van company hits enough concessions to bust the metric, Amazon pulls the plug and deactivates the white van partner. Period.

A lot of delivery partners go down in flames for operational negligence/inefficiency at WHs around the Bay Area.


----------

